# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Filosoferen

## W1435

Hallo,
Ik ben een meisje van 15.
De laatste tijd blijf ik maar filosoferen.
Dit maakt mij letterlijk gek!
Ik denk dan bv aan:

- Wij zitten in een bol, in het heelal? 
- Besta ik wel of allusineer ik?
- Eten komt naar binnen en gaat langs je keel, raar?
- Waarom ademen wij?
- Wat als er geen heelal was?
- Vliegen wij in het heelal?
-...

Ik wil dit echt stoppen! 
Heeft er iemand tips hiervoor? Of heeft iemand hetzelfde probleem?

----------

